# Tosin's new Strandberg 8 string...?



## ZackP3750 (Jan 24, 2011)

This was just posted on Tosin Abasi's facebook page.


*Very excited about a new headless fanned fret 8 string guitar from Strandberg Guitarworks. A very unique instrument!*

I'm assuming he's still with Ibanez, but I'm wondering how this one will sound/look. I, personally, don't think a headless guitar is all that cool, but I'd like to see the finished product. whatever the case, "It's gone be zoppity"


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if it's going to be the same design as the sketch Ola made for me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 24, 2011)

I suspect that the thread I'm linking to will at least give an idea why Tosin decided to get one...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...g-strandberg-egss-test-drive-namm-d-namm.html


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 24, 2011)

The video of him playing the 7 at the trade show was excellent. Some of the tapping stuff at the beginning was awesome.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd to see abasi surprise every one and jump to another guitar company that would be awesome, just because i think ibanez is over rated (dont get me wrong) i think ibanez's are good, but schecter just gives me what ibanez never could, a super bassy tone that is absolutely insane, ive never gotten that from any ibanez 6, 7, or 8 string. And yes i listen to animals as leaders an yes i know he has an insane bassy tone, he also has people custom making his guitars, where as i buy manufactured guitars that any one can get if they have the money.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2011)

There were just 2 videos uploaded of him playing many, many Strictly 7 guitars, I doubt he's leaving Ibanez, but it would be cool to see him work on an 8 with them. 

@Lives Once, I don't think Ibanez are 'overrated' by any measure, they are always being called out for 'x' issue. None of which are present on Tosin's custom, which would most likely smoke *any *Schecter or Ibanez bar a CS model, so it's not really an issue.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2011)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> I'd to see abasi surprise every one and jump to another guitar company that would be awesome, just because i think ibanez is over rated (dont get me wrong) i think ibanez's are good, but schecter just gives me what ibanez never could, a super bassy tone that is absolutely insane, ive never gotten that from any ibanez 6, 7, or 8 string. And yes i listen to animals as leaders an yes i know he has an insane bassy tone, he also has people custom making his guitars, where as i buy manufactured guitars that any one can get if they have the money.


 
Tosin used a standard production RG2228 for most of his stuff until recently. Ibanez aren't overrated, its just preference. 


That said, Tosin has always got customs from many different luthiers. He takes a couple on tour as back ups but mostly uses his 2228 and LACS RG8.


----------



## adrock (Jan 24, 2011)

i just hung out and took a lesson with tosin last friday. really awesome guy, and i don't have to say anything about his abilities as a guitar player...

we did a good bit of talking about guitars in general, and his custom ibanez. he did not have *one* bad thing to say about it. *at all*. i also got to play the custom for a while. let me tell you it is the best playing ibanez i've ever laid hands on. nothing holds a candle to the quality of his LACS. *not to speak for tosin,* but i really don't think he's going to leave ibanez anytime soon, as they have treated him very well as an artist. 

this doesn't mean he can't play other companies guitars though. we actually talked about me building him a guitar (woooo!!!!! ). 

i'm very excited to see what he gets made with strandberg. i love their guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2011)

*Guys can we please not turn this into yet another bullshit brand argument?*

That said, Tosin has several guitars from different builders, I doubt it's a sign he's leaving Ibanez 

I am however looking forward to seeing what Ola comes up with for him. Strandberg builds some cool instruments


----------



## Barney (Jan 24, 2011)

He's also getting an 8 string Dell'Isola.
Check out this page:
News | Dellisola Instruments

Search for Dell'Isola on Facebook and you'll find a photo of a guitar body with a comment that it's going to be Tosin's 8 string.


----------



## Hallic (Jan 24, 2011)

I really love Strandberg Guitarworks' guitars. I really dig the natural look. I'm also a fan of those Lace Alumitone pups. design-wise and sound wise. I think a Strandberg guitar would suite Tosin


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait (Lord willing) to see what he's going to do with all these guitars! Because it's never really a normal guitars there's something different about each one. I can't wait to see both the Strandberg and Dellisola!


----------



## Barney (Jan 24, 2011)

Login | Facebook


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 24, 2011)

Barney said:


> Login | Facebook



Cool stuff.


----------



## darren (Jan 24, 2011)

Not every Ibanez artist has an exclusive deal with them.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2011)

Specs courtesy of Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » #8 &#8211; Tosin Abasi custom 8-string



Strandberg Guitar Works said:


> Preliminary specs are:
> 
> 8-string bolt-on 27.5&#8243; &#8211; 26.5&#8243; (subject to change) mixed scale
> Rosewood / maple / carbon fiber neck
> ...


----------



## Samarus (Jan 24, 2011)

Tosin has some serious taste!


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jan 25, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I can't wait (Lord willing) to see what he's going to do with all these guitars! Because it's never really a normal guitars there's something different about each one. I can't wait to see both the Strandberg and Dellisola!



 


There's such a broad spectrum of tones he'll be able to achieve now, I'm getting increasingly anxious for a new album. The clean tones on that Strandberg are amazing, I'm wondering how much chugga-chugga we'll hear on any new material with all this unique gear.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ola from Strandberg was in town here in San Antonio on a business trip. He asked me to come down to his hotel and try one of his guitars before he flew back home.

2 Days before we were supposed to meet up, I get sick and can't make it....

Punching myself in the nuts now, because damn, his work looks so awesome!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure its an amazing instrument, but I personally cannot stand the body shape.

To each his own.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 25, 2011)

My hopes:

That with of these awesome artists picking up Strandbergs, the cost of hardware will decrease enough for more builders to justify using Ola's hardware.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 25, 2011)

What I want to know is where he gets all the money from to buy these gorgeous instruments anyways, I'd kill to have that 7 string though really nice woods and stuff but the neck looks really short on it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 25, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> What I want to know is where he gets all the money from to buy these gorgeous instruments anyways, I'd kill to have that 7 string though really nice woods and stuff but the neck looks really short on it.


 
touring
lessons
mixing
saving
+ a talent that cannot go unnoticed

If I was a small time builder and an up-and-comer like Tosin wanted one of my pieces... ya, I'd prolly give him a decent discount and get it to him sooner than others/normal.


----------



## Alexis (Jan 25, 2011)

I've ordere a Strandberg too at the same time with Tosin, don't exactly know what i can tell you guys. But these guitars are going to be amazing and have some few special features the other Strandbergs haven't till now.


----------



## adrock (Jan 25, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> If I was a small time builder and an up-and-comer like Tosin wanted one of my pieces... ya, I'd prolly give him a decent discount and get it to him sooner than others/normal.



pretty much this 

it's basically what I'm doing. I really want one of my guitars in his hands, and I'm gonna make some sacrifices to get one there.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 25, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> touring
> lessons
> mixing
> saving
> ...


 
hehe i thought so.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 25, 2011)

*mod edit: which part of let's not turn this into a brand debate wasn't clear?*


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2011)

A drawing of the design from over at Strandberg Guitarworks

The gallery for this build is here: Strandberg Guitarworks » Gallery


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Fucking cool. I like how the last two strings are up higher. It still gives it such a subtle fan, but the larger scale length he wants. It will probably allow for some neat tunings as well with the fret positions.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember a workshop with Stu Hamm where he really worked the longer length of his lowest string. It will be interesting to see what Tosin does with it....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats pretty damn cool. The old guitarist of M.A.N has an 11 string with extended fretboard sections, thats the only time I've seen it on a guitar though.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm curious to see what he tunes it to.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2011)

technomancer said:


> A drawing of the design from over at Strandberg Guitarworks
> 
> The gallery for this build is here: Strandberg Guitarworks » Gallery



Yup, that's the design Ola showed me. I would have ordered it, but I bought an Axe-FX instead. I felt like a dick for backing out, but I'm glad it's gonna come to fruition in the hands of a much more capable player.


----------



## Anton (May 17, 2011)

Looks like an amazing instrument.


----------



## Alwballe (May 17, 2011)

Didnt he get a LACS like 2 months ago?


----------



## Red Beard (May 17, 2011)

Holy headless, ergo, fanned fret, semi-hollow ERG! That is stunning!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 17, 2011)

its multiscale in both ways at once.

Epic.


----------



## Winspear (May 17, 2011)

Awesome. I am curious as to why he went with the extended lower strings.
As I understand, that is to allow the range of drop tuning whilst retaining the chord shapes of standard tuning? I always thought of that as more of a improv-bassist thing, rather than something for 'riffs'. I don't know why haha.


----------



## Jogeta (May 17, 2011)

I love Tosin/AAL but this seems like one of his worse ideas.

I fully appreciate that it has been built to his specs - but what is going on with the two lowest strings seems more than a tiny bit inhibitive.


----------



## Winspear (May 17, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> what is going on with the two lowest strings seems more than a tiny bit inhibitive.



I don't think so. It's been used in classical instruments for many years too. With the headstock design it would be no bother to play.
I am just curious as to his tuning/chord shape change. I always imagined it as just a way to reach the occasional 'drop D' without affecting anything else that you are used to.

Scale lengths here are 25.5"-25" and 28.75"-28.65"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 17, 2011)

I'd imagine its because the fan on those things is almost non existent, so with that you get the mild fan of the multiscale on the 6 high strings and then that huge gap to the low end scale length without having the frets be crazily slanted. Gives you all the clarity etc on the low end scale and keeps the warmth of the high end without a large fan. 

Yeah though he'd have to tune that thing down to DAeadgbe if he wants to play everything with the same fingerings hes been using so far, unless this instruments intended for new music with standard fingerings which wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## ixlramp (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting design. I assume mostly fourths tuning with open strings EAEADGBE?


----------



## CFB (May 17, 2011)

I wonder how that is tuned if it's going to make sense in the standard tuning sense of things. I also wonder how the hell you're gonna play those two bottom frets without cutting your hand on something.
Looks great, but I'm sceptical as to how practical it may be.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2011)

It's probably EBEADGBE.

Also, i want a strandberg 8 string so badly, and will make it oneof my life missions.


----------



## Explorer (May 17, 2011)

CFB said:


> I wonder how that is tuned if it's going to make sense in the standard tuning sense of things. I also wonder how the hell you're gonna play those two bottom frets without cutting your hand on something.
> Looks great, but I'm sceptical as to how practical it may be.



I commented earlier in the thread about Stu Hamm using the Kubicki bass, with the lowest string extension, to great effect.







Having watch Hamm use this both solo and when playing with Satriani, I have no doubt that Tosin will be able to master the idea....


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 17, 2011)

I'd bet it's so he can drop tune that B string but still retain standard scale fingerings due to the extra top 2 frets.

EDIT:
Possibly DAEADGBE


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Zei (May 17, 2011)

GAS, I has it.


----------



## TMM (May 18, 2011)

Really cool design, looks super nice to play. Interesting that a lot of Strandbergs seem to have the Alumitones, makes me wonder more about how nice they might be.


----------



## Skyblue (May 18, 2011)

Well Tosin usually tunes to EBEADGBE as far as I remember. 
and that design allows him to tune to the low E easily while retaining a shorter scale length for the higher strings, and without a big fan. 

Can't wait to see (or rather hear) him use it!


----------



## brainstem3000 (May 18, 2011)

wicked cool ,


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 18, 2011)

Ola designed this for Tosin's tuning, so yeah, EBEADGBE. It's mentioned somewhere on Ola's blog I believe.


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2011)

Wow, that's gonna give some crazy shapes


----------



## youshy (May 18, 2011)

really wanna see tosin playing this thing.


----------



## TheSleeper (May 23, 2011)

My friend and I played it this weekend at the Fuzz Guitar Show in Gothenburg. A great instrument, needless to say, though the tuning in combination with the partially extended fretboard was a bit confusing.


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2011)

Skip to 1:30


Skip to 4:15


----------



## Overtone (Jun 1, 2011)

What's nuts is I saw this thing in several pics on facebook and never noticed that it's a freaking 8 string! Probably the most beautiful Strandberg I've seen though I would prefer a regular 6 or 7 to it.


----------



## Overtone (Jun 1, 2011)

This is different...











Intersecting Plane Neck Profile (tm) licensed from Rick Toone


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to see the basic idea of the neck shape, have a look at where the "headstock" is. There's a highlighted area in that picture that happens to show the shape nicely. First pic of the neck there.


----------



## RichIKE (Jun 1, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Ola designed this for Tosin's tuning, so yeah, EBEADGBE. It's mentioned somewhere on Ola's blog I believe.



arentthe extra two lower frets on the two low strings going to mess up all of his chord voicings? cause if its the same drop e tuning wont the fretboard be layed out as if it were standard?


----------



## BR10N (Jun 1, 2011)

The action came out amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> arentthe extra two lower frets on the two low strings going to mess up all of his chord voicings? cause if its the same drop e tuning wont the fretboard be layed out as if it were standard?


 
I'm pretty sure that won't be difficult for Tosin to get around.


----------



## whisper (Jun 1, 2011)

i am LOVING these designs (i'll now dream about Strandberg AND Oni guitars having sex with me ;-P )


----------



## BangandBreach (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Intredasting....
> 
> 
> I remember Tosin said he was unaware of the two extra frets on his custom strandberg while it was still being made at a clinic when I met him. _He also mentioned how he needed to get that option changed_.



_Whoops._


----------



## sage (Jun 2, 2011)

fixing that would require a two string CAFO.. er, capo.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone on here have a Strandberg?

If so, what are they like to play?

I am seriously considering buying one of these.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 2, 2011)

That's quite a screwup! I did think it was a weird decision on his part.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 2, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Does anyone on here have a Strandberg?
> 
> If so, what are they like to play?
> 
> I am seriously considering buying one of these.



I own the 7-string you see Tosin playing at NAMM. It's a wonderfully comfy instrument, although the visual impact of a trapezoidal neck profile may leave you somewhat skeptical at first. Sound and finish-wise, it's an impeccable guitar.

You have nice customisation options when ordering your guitar, so you can go with a more conventional neck profile if you prefer.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I remember Tosin said he was unaware of the two extra frets on his custom strandberg while it was still being made at a clinic when I met him. He also mentioned how he needed to get that option changed.



I hate speaking for someone, and as I wasn't there, you may be right. However, I *think* that what Tosin wasn't aware of that the time was that the baritone hybrid neck requires a different tuning than the "normal" F#, B. Of course, Tosin tunes E, B, so the fingerings he uses for his songs has a perfect 5th between 8 and 7.

The hybrid neck has E, A, but maintains the "normal" 4th tunings between strings (if you capo 8 and 7 at fret 2, you get our standard 8 string F#, B), so the only way to get Tosin's tuning AND fingerings would be to tune D, A, and capo 8 and 7. Not what you want at that scale length.

Again, sorry for speaking for Tosin - just trying to clarify - from my understanding at least.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah so I'm guessing EBEADGBE across fret 2 and open strings DAEADGBE.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jun 2, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> Yeah so I'm guessing EBEADGBE across fret 2 and open strings DAEADGBE.



yep.


----------



## Dunloper (Jun 2, 2011)

Overtone said:


> This is different...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does NOT look comfortable.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 2, 2011)

I own a trapezoidal neck profile as stated above. It's insanely comfy.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks incredibly comfortable to me


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah thinking about where I put my thumb it makes perfect sense, its either dead on the back of the neck or at the bottom of it and I have 2 perfectly flat surfaces there to rest it on.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 4, 2011)

It makes sense when you think about the pedagogy of the instrument, youre wanting to keep an open hand during solo work to keep from cramping and at the same time need a thinner grip for wide stretches across 8 strings. Toon's shape makes it possible and also makes me wonder why 8 string necks dont come standard like that yet


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 7, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> It makes sense when you think about the pedagogy of the instrument, youre wanting to keep an open hand during solo work to keep from cramping and at the same time need a thinner grip for wide stretches across 8 strings. Toon's shape makes it possible and also makes me wonder why 8 string necks dont come standard like that yet



Because he has a patent on the neck


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 7, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> Because he has a patent on the neck


 
....touche'


----------



## Durero (Jun 7, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> Because he has a patent on the neck



He only has a design patent, not a utility patent. This only covers the cosmetic appearance of the neck, not it's functionality.

more info: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2369985-post14.html


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 7, 2011)

Durero said:


> He only has a design patent, not a utility patent. This only covers the cosmetic appearance of the neck, not it's functionality.
> 
> more info: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2369985-post14.html



I already emailed him about using this for some of my builds but.. if this is the case :/


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah licensing the Toone patent was a marketing move, nothing else


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

Having played/owned a few custom made guitars myself, I can tell you firsthand a LACS Ibby and a standard are worlds apart. The LACS I played even surpased the J-customs I've played.
A brand is just a brand ultimately, most companies top of the line stuff is excellent whether it be Ibanez or First Act...



Lives Once Abstract said:


> I'd to see abasi surprise every one and jump to another guitar company that would be awesome, just because i think ibanez is over rated (dont get me wrong) i think ibanez's are good, but schecter just gives me what ibanez never could, a super bassy tone that is absolutely insane, ive never gotten that from any ibanez 6, 7, or 8 string. And yes i listen to animals as leaders an yes i know he has an insane bassy tone, he also has people custom making his guitars, where as i buy manufactured guitars that any one can get if they have the money.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 9, 2011)

Shit, I'm lovin' that neck profile...


----------



## Reion (Jul 19, 2011)

If anyone were wondering and didn't know yet, he's using a capo on it 



Sounds great imho, probably plays like a dream!


----------



## Philligan (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's another one.


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

the shape is a little getting used to..

also, I'd like to see them make some with proper headstocks.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2011)

atticmike said:


> the shape is a little getting used to..
> 
> also, I'd like to see them make some with proper headstocks.



They're HEADLESS ergonomic guitars... it's sort of one of the primary points of his designs


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like Tosin has a second one in progress

"Commissioned by Tosin Abasi. 8-string bolt-on, 28"-26.5" fanned fret, Rosewood neck/fretboard, Swamp Ash body, Custom Lace Alumitone Pickups"

More pics here: Strandberg Guitarworks » Gallery


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 19, 2011)

^ That is bitchin' looking. I prefer the Strandbergs without the little stub headstock like on Tosin's first one.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 19, 2011)

Multiscale the usual way this time eh!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really really want to try a strandberg trem... or just have a hardtail from the. But then again I also want a ........., blackmachine, a few suhrs, Jaden roses, etc =P

GAS!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 20, 2011)

oh, god dammit Tosin!


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 20, 2011)

straight pickups eh.



*gasp*!!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 21, 2011)

oh mercy!!! can't wait to see this one.... could you imagine a swirled Strand? Oh my!
I do wonder how the low F# will sound with that bridge pickup so far away from it, though...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 21, 2011)

the straight pickups actually kinda makes a little more sense on a small fan like that. Think about it: where does the pickup sit relative to the total string length? if it's 1 inch (just to use a random unit) from the bridge on a 25.5" scale, and 1 inch from the bridge on a 30" scale, then those are two very different things. it's much closer to the beginning of the string on the 30" scale one, if you consider the total scale change.

So on that second Tosin Strandberg 8, if you consider the multiscale, then you can imagine it like the guitar is "shrinking" in scale towards the high strings, and the pickup has to creep closer to the bridge to maintain the same placement-to-length ratio.


----------



## RubenBernges (Jul 21, 2011)

I love his strandberg, but I think it's a shame that he's got to use a capo on it at all times. That's probably part of the reason why he commissioned another one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 21, 2011)

i was thinking he should get a hardware capo built into it, with just a little thing you twist or flick over to lock/unlock it, so you can open and close the capo just like that.

I think he'll find some awesome uses for it though, considering what damage that low D can do 

he'll probably be using the new one for the drop E stuff, and the first one for low D/something something tuning once that finishes.


----------



## ola_strandberg (Jul 27, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> i was thinking he should get a hardware capo built into it, with just a little thing you twist or flick over to lock/unlock it, so you can open and close the capo just like that.
> 
> I think he'll find some awesome uses for it though, considering what damage that low D can do
> 
> he'll probably be using the new one for the drop E stuff, and the first one for low D/something something tuning once that finishes.



We've been tossing around built-in capo ideas, so don't be surprised if one surfaces. And yes, the reason for the new build is to play existing song material. The baritone hybrid has a sweet-spot with a C#AEADGBE tuning, but this is obviously for new compositions. In the meantime, capo it is...

Delivery of #17 (the new build) is set for 19th August at their Frankfurt gig.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 9, 2011)

All I know is, Ola has a big queue.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 9, 2011)

I feel like selling my RG2228, RG550, and then some to fund getting one of these bad boys. . .


----------



## celticelk (Aug 18, 2011)

...and the new one's finished!

Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » #17 Completed


----------



## helferlain (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm eager to see it on the show next monday ...


----------



## Solodini (Aug 18, 2011)

Gee whizz! What a beaut!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

Neck profile looks insane.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 22, 2011)

helferlain said:


> I'm eager to see it on the show next monday ...



I think Tosin played it already at last Friday (19.08) at Das Bett in Frankfurt? 

I need to take a closer look at my pictures from the concert


----------



## carulezd00d (Sep 2, 2011)

So I'm curious to know what the verdict is on those Alumitones. And them versus Lundgrens.

If I went for a Strandberg I'm not sure if I would go for a standard compound scale or bari-brid.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 6, 2011)

Just been looking into this and wondering if anyone knows whether he uses the Lace Tonebar 10 or 12 pickups in that. I really like how they sound and am considering them for my Agile.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 6, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Just been looking into this and wondering if anyone knows whether he uses the Lace Tonebar 10 or 12 pickups in that. I really like how they sound and am considering them for my Agile.



According to Ola, he's using a custom variant of the Tonebar 10, tweaked for a sound closer to the Lace Aluma 90.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 6, 2011)

Ta


----------

